# GSD-Remember the name



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fFaGQqcOwA


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome video!!


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Excellent video. I noticed that the video taken from the Alaska State Trooper car of the GSD who led them to a fire was in there was well. I heard about the story but never saw the clip. I also couldn't help but think about Mike Scheiber when watching this compilation. Knowing what an affinity had had for the breed, I am sure he would have really enjoyed seeing this.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Excellent video. I noticed that the video taken from the Alaska State Trooper car of the GSD who led them to a fire was in there was well. I heard about the story but never saw the clip. I also couldn't help but think about Mike Scheiber when watching this compilation. Knowing what an affinity had had for the breed, I am sure he would have really enjoyed seeing this.


You're right . I've been thinking about Mike too . The weather has gotten nice around here and he would of been on here talking about it and being able to do some training in it .


----------



## fiona gilmore (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for posting. :grin:


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

The GSD really is the dog that CAN due it ALL!!!

Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

AMEN to that Jerry!
It's been said that there are dogs with a stronger bite then a GSD. There are dogs that are faster then the GSD. There are dogs that have a stronger nose then a GSD, but none can do all things better then a GSD!
The sport world has tried to create an over the top drivey dog. I don't believe that's what the GSD is about.
The GSD is about character and as close as I've seen as a "thinking" dog.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

What a great way to start my day. Anyone that thinks we ought to be turning them into mals or dutchies--please watch this over and over. Let the mals/dutchies be what they are and the GSD remain as it is and was supposed to be and Max said first and formost that the most noble occupation for the GSD was with his flock. Select and breed for those traits and you get that versatile working dog for just about any function out there. 

Terrasita


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice video! There's nothing better than a good shepherd. I love working them and love having them as companions. All three I have had as an adult is good with children, fun to train and a joy to work.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice video, never imagined agility videos could be so interesting.


----------



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice video! I may work a Mal but you know what I chose to be at home and protect the family!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

My favorite part of that is the dog with the little girl in the hospital bed. True best friends.


----------



## Cayla Morrow (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome video!!!


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I may be mistaken, but that is an epilepsy/seizure alert dog.



jay lyda said:


> My favorite part of that is the dog with the little girl in the hospital bed. True best friends.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Could be, I'll have to check it out again, I only watched it once.


----------

